# Beetpflege, wie geht es richtig?



## oldtimerfreund (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zur Beetpflege.
Mehrfach habe ich die Meinung gehört das dass auflockern eines Beetes mit einem Dreizahn wie z.B. diesen hier: 
http://www.amazon.de/Gardena-3166-U-Combisystem-Grubber/dp/B0001E3W0A nicht zu empfehlen ist, da dadurch das Wachstum von Unkraut gefördert wird.
Stattdessen soll so eine wohl besser sein:http://www.amazon.de/Unimet-Unkrauthacke-Mit-Stiel-2133488/dp/B000957ODC/ref=sr_1_4?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1369243295&sr=1-4&keywords=hacke
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?
Denn mit dem Dreizahn lässt sich die Erde gut auflockern.


----------



## jolantha (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beetpflege, wie geht es richtig?*

Hallo Oldtimer,
im Prinzip ist es vollkommen wurscht, womit Du auflockerst !
Fakt ist, bei jedem auflockern drehst Du die Erde um, und holst damit die unten liegenden Samen
und Keimlinge nach oben, und schon können sie wachsen . 
Mit dem Dreizack gehst Du ja tiefer rein, und holst damit eventuel mehr an Keimlingen an die Oberfläche, 
bei einem flacheren Auflockern sind es dann vielleicht nicht ganz so viel.
Es kommt natürlich noch auf das Unkraut an, ob Licht - oder Dunkelkeimer


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beetpflege, wie geht es richtig?*

Hallo,

das sind zwei paar Schuhe. Auflockern muss sein. Gemüse und Blumen mögen das genauso wie (Un)Kräuter - sind halt auch nur Pflanzen. 
Am Unkrautjäten kommst Du nicht vorbei. 
Aber je lockerer der Boden, desto besser läst sich jäten.
Im  Gemüsegarten nehm ich allerdings zum lockern den Sauzahn. Dafür grabe ich nicht um.
Am liebsten mag ich Mulch, dann lässt es sich noch leichter rauszupfen.
Ausserdem ist die Verdunstung geringer.
Die Hacke brauche ich eigentlich nur,  wenn ich geschlampt habe


----------



## oldtimerfreund (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beetpflege, wie geht es richtig?*

Hallo,
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Beetpflege, wie geht es richtig?*

hallo!
die unkrauthacke hat omi früher immer benutzt...über ihre vorteile kann ich nichts sagen, ich benutze immer nur den dreizahn. der hat jedenfalls den vorteil, dass er die unkräuter nicht kleinhackt, sondern im ganzen läss und mit wurzeln nach oben befördert. so ist die gefahr etwas kleiner, dass zerteilte wurzelstücken neu austreiben...
lg ina


----------

